# anybody else think cognitive therapy doesnt work?



## hkyricky (May 2, 2014)

i have been going to cognitive therapy for about 5 and a half years now. im always really depressed and anxious. i dont leave the house often maybe once or twice aweek for around 10 to 20 mins. so my therapist says i need to go to school or get a job and no matter what i say thats his advice. how am i suppose to get a job or go to school. when i have panic attacks everytime i get out in public.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know man. I've been going to therapy for a couple months now. I still have problems sparking up conversations with people but I feel like CBT is really helping me. Most of it is from me though. My therapist has probably done about 50% of the work. I mean, I started pushing myself to be more active in social situations in general since before I even started therapy but I feel like talking to a therapist has helped me to better understand myself. It sounds to me like you might suffer from agoraphobia though, something I never actually had to experience. It's gotta suck and I sympathize. Maybe you need to see a psychiatrist? They can prescribe anti-depressants and stuff, which I've heard can help a lot, or make things worse depending on the medication used. IDK, I wish I could help more but everyone has their own level of pain in any given situation.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Didn't help me either, perhaps CBD isn't the right treatment for you, everyones different and CBD is just the most hyped one for the masses, but not everybody responds well to it. Have you been going to the same therapist for 5 years? Thats a long time if you have, if you still aren't seeing much progress i'd suggest time to try something else.
Your therapist has probably mentioned this but have you tried gradual exposure? Rather than jumping in the deep end like getting a job, just going to public places that you fear slowly increasing the exposure. I don't think there is an easy solution to overcoming your fears other than to face them, you just have to get out there but perhaps at your own pace.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Not sure how best to explain it. I basically didn't like some of the ways I felt like I was apparently supposed to programme myself. Like in a sense the ideology doesn't want you to be critical. It actually does promote critical thought because it challenges thinking patterns, negative thinking, promotes divergent thinking. 

It was more the excusing. I felt like the ideology wants you to excuse things that aren't right. I was talking to a counsellor about some specific things too and I felt invalidated. It was actually about being told to smile. Straight face issue, perpetual fascism from people. 'They just want to get to know you'. 'They want you to talk to them'. Like dozens, literally of comments over the years. Deep seated issue. Passive aggression derogatory comments. Judgement in employment, personal life, and he's telling me they're being nice.

Not sure I explained that well?

Well, anyway. I have a book on my shelf that's been there 5 years or something. Gave in half way through a chapter. I do want to make a good go of it. I don't think it is necessarily incompatible. I think it was more the specific issue I was hung up on and generally in a pretty closed mindset. Of course you can sit in a restaurant and nothing terrible will happen. And other relatable scenarios. I think it's compacting those kind of things and forming habbits, rewiring negative/anxiety thought patterns that I (and others IMO) should take from it.

I'll say another thing though. If you're that low to the point of going to the shop, talking to anyone is uncomfortable to you then it will be challenging at the start. Your other option is stay as you are. Exposure has to start somewhere. Can't just theorise all of the time. That's what I've been doing for years.

I advocate self-agency awareness too. You can act regardless of a situation (almost always). Challenge victimhood. Make the most of what you have. Take opportunity. Minimise damages.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

A counselor wanted to do DBT with me, but I never started it.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

dgfdgddf


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i hope it helps.. im reading book on it...


----------



## hkyricky (May 2, 2014)

i do see a shrink i take 7 pills a day. there all for anxiety depression and fear. i also take one for ptsd because of flashback nightmares. i totally agree that cognitive therapy can help with some mild problems but its seems to take make the big ones worse. maybe its just my therapist i dont know. it just seems to stress me out more because its like he doesnt listen to what i say. its like he thinks i can just snap out of it all at once. its taken almost 3 years just to be able to get out in my yard and take short rides in the car.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

It works if you're ignorant and stupid  Otherwise, no. It's a chemical problem.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

It didn't work for me but I think that's mainly down to the lack of effort I put in. You have to get yourself in the right mindset over and over again for it to really work and I didn't have the mental strength or motivation to do that. Although to be honest some of the techniques did seem a bit wishy-washy and weak. I definitely think I'll give it another go in the future.


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm just curious... Can you guys that don't believe the CBT works give me an example of what seemed off about it? Like a book passage, something your therapist keeps telling you, an experience, etc. is there something specific that just doesn't seem right to you or is it just that you feel "everything" is hopeless?

I only ask because a lot of therapists say they do CBT when really they don't know much about it at all, and some of the examples and different Acronyms used seem off. Also an important part of CBT is actual group therapy with others that have social anxiety... Just seems like it might be a lot of bad experiences and inexperienced therapists.

Though I will concede that everyone is different and depending on what you went through, what you still go through, and what your mindset/physical conditions are it can be a lot harder or a lot easier.

CBT isn't some miracle hypnosis where someone says some nice words and you magically feel different. You have to be motivated, and put in the effort.... And certain experiences, other conditions, environment, etc. will need to be changed if you want to get better.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Helped me. But medication at the same time was crucial, as was getting a good therapist who did it properly.

It's very easy for either the therapist or patient to get it not quite right, IMO. And it needs to be said that it's not a one size fits all cure.

I don't think there is a silver bullet, rather people need a bit of everything, with some things helping more than others depending on the individual or circumstances.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Eh. I guess it'd depend on the person, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Please find another therapist. The one you are seeing seems to have no understanding of your traumas. He is making you feel worse by not understanding you. That is not your fault at all. He should know better and refer you to someone who CAN help you.

I have Complex PTSD from childhood stuff and I just came across this website recently. You might feel validated at least if you look at it and read some of it. I haven't read his books, but I plan on it.

http://www.pete-walker.com/index.htm

As far as CBT goes, it should never take 5 yrs to do. He's probably not even doing it right, but even so, it sounds like you need more of a supportive and empathy based therapy, one where emotions are given importance and can be processed thru so you can end up feeling better. I myself do inner child work. CBT is only good for shallow and everyday problems, if you ask me. And CBT stands for "complete Bullshhit therapy" if you ask my boyfriend!


----------



## hkyricky (May 2, 2014)

*my page*

i made a facebook page for anxiety and depression awareness but its for any mental illness anyone on here who has facebook please check it out or send it a like thank you www.facebook.com/anxiety.depression.awareness


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm doing CBT right now and although it's helpful, I find it quite superficial. It's a generalized set of strategies which doesn't address many personal issues, beliefs or experiences. I certainly don't think it caters to every mindset or situation. However; committing to it does give you a sense of progress, you just need to link it to a deeper sense of purpose in your life. That kind of motivated worldview has to be developed outside of therapy, I believe.


----------



## Skylynx (May 30, 2014)

*I hate the word, "Cognitive"*

My title just expressed it. I hate the word, "Cognitive". That right there tells me all I need to know about CBT. :mum


----------



## Jack362818 (Jul 1, 2014)

I found CBT helpful for my panic attacks. I still get the symptoms of them but I have learnt to ride them out without freaking out like I used to.

My attacks feel like im having a heart attack. One good thing my therapist told me was of all the panic attacks you've had how many have actually been heart attacks? answer none

So i apply this evidence when an attack occurs and just repeat in my head "you're not having a heart attack". It doesn't stop the symptoms completely but the removal of the idea that i'm about to die makes them less severe!

But would agree with the above that CBT is only on really helpful for a handful of social situations


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Cognitive therapy helps in some other aspect of my life but it doesn't help with social anxiety. I find acceptance commitment therapy (ACT) much more effective in dealing with SA. The focus of CBT is to try to get rid of the anxiety while ACT focuses more on making space for the the difficult anxious feeling so that you can live a meaningful life.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

It helps to get things off of your chest and get an opinion from an unbiased party.


----------



## bethzc (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been to a bunch of "CBT" therapists. Honestly, I think it works best when therapists actually do it and force you to do it and really none of the therapists I've been to have done that. One did it pretty well and that got the best results. The therapist I'm at now I was specifically referred to cause she does "CBT" but all we've done is talk and my social anxiety makes it hard to make a change, change therapists, or bring it up.


----------



## kiki1971 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have been in CBT for over 20 years with the same therapist. I think that without it, I would have been VERY messed up. But I also believe that the relationship I have with my therapist is ideal. She knows me inside and out (literally, since she is also my family doc) 
I see her about once a month, but at times when things are going badly I can see her every week. It took me about 10 years to finally begin implement the things we talk about, and to recognize how my own choices and behaviour influence those around me. When I experience a bad situation I am so much more aware of my reactions now, and while I still can't gain perfect control of my negative behaviour, I have valuable coping skills to get me through. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm still screwed up, but without CBT and an amazing therapist, who knows the life I'd be living now....!


----------

